# ROTM January's 2012 Winner!!



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey Ruk, congratulations! Phear the `65!! Your ride will be featured on the homepage and entered in the Quaker State Autoguide.com free oil change drawing.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

well deserved, One of the nicest you will see


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi 5, Rukee... :cheers

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats Rukee....:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Great job! Congrats for WI!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks guys!!
And thank everyone who voted!! :cheers arty:


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

congrats to u rukee :cheers


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

nice!...and congratulations...
Bill


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Well deserved, beautiful car and you are an asset to this forum. Congrats! :cheers


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Boooo!! I was robbed! :lol:

j/k Grats man. Your cars done, unlike mine. It should win these things.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats Rukee....great pic also! Eric :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Congrats Rukee....great pic also! Eric :cheers


Thanks!!
Unlike me, the car is very photogenic.


----------

